# Peach Tree stump beginning to sprout...help!



## ReggieT (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey guys,
Several yrs ago disease or a saw got a hold of this peach tree and reduced it to a stump. Yet, last yr we noticed it sprout, bud and produced some small peaches.

What can I do to help what's left to get full, healthy and productive? 
Any fertilizers, nutrients?...I was thinking of putting some high powered chicken or cow manure around it and keeping it watered.
Also there is a decent size ant mound right up against it...how do u handle that without further injuring the tree?

Thanks,
Reg


----------



## old_soul (Mar 27, 2014)

peach trees are often grafted onto the roots of a different tree. So when the tree dies and sprouts come up from the roots, it will be a new, non fruit bearing tree............

I can't tell from the pics exactly where the new growth begins but if it started above the soil line, you might be OK. Unfortunately there is no way to keep the stump from rotting out and all the new growth will be weakly attached.

I used to work at an orchard a long time ago.


----------



## Raintree (Mar 27, 2014)

*Eric Clapton in the song *
*I Shot The Sheriff*
says it best "kill it before it grows"

Plant yourself a new peach & invest in a good healthy structurally sound tree.


----------

